# New Batteries, possible game changer?



## Petrus (9/1/17)

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...nch-test-results-a-peek-at-the-future.775809/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## foGGyrEader (9/1/17)

Petrus said:


> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...nch-test-results-a-peek-at-the-future.775809/


They get a little hot at 15 amps, don't you think? Last thing I want are manufacturers changing the battery size

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Petrus said:


> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...nch-test-results-a-peek-at-the-future.775809/



Slightly bigger than a normal 18650 (2mm wider and 5mm longer) with 25% more battery life at 10 or 15A than a LG HG2. Sounds good.

I doubt it would fit into a Reo @Petrus - 
but if it did - then I would buy a few immediately!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The_Ice (9/1/17)

I honestly doubt it's going to be a game changer. 18650 cells are way too common in the market and *most modern mods are designed to accommodate them exclusively. But it's nice to see some tinkering in this area. I think the game changer will be once someone can produce a cheaper battery which packs more punch (using some new breakthrough chemistry) in the same form factor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (9/1/17)

I agree with @The_Ice, the industry has invested too heavily in the 65mm battery form factor to ditch it now. I think we'll be using 18650s and 26650s for some time yet. Of course, mod makers could design a mod around the 20700 and then provide a battery sleeve like the Pico Mega does to accommodate an 18650. But I doubt it will become the norm. If anything, I'd see the industry moving towards batteries that are shorter than the current 65mm. Progress inevitably leads to things becoming smaller. A battery that is 5mm longer than the current one will surely not become the new norm.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Raindance (9/1/17)

I question the "more power for slight increase in size" statement. Per volume it seems like a decrease:




Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Raindance said:


> I question the "more power for slight increase in size" statement. Per volume it seems like a decrease:
> 
> View attachment 81127
> 
> ...



Great @Raindance !
So this battery is less efficient (capacity wise) for its size then
Not really packing much power in there after all
I wonder if mooch did those calcs

PS - i think your lengths should be 65mm and 70mm but your volume calcs look right to me

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (9/1/17)

Silver said:


> Great @Raindance !
> So this battery is less efficient (capacity wise) for its size then
> Not really packing much power in there after all
> I wonder if mooch did those calcs
> ...



Thanks Silver, was wondering what to make for supper tonight, I see its going to be crow pie ...again.. Lol. Will correct that bit, thanks.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (9/1/17)

For interests sake I compared 26650 bats to 18650 as well. I think the larger volume impacts on heat dispersion and that may be a limiting factor in improving performance linear to volume growth. I'm no pro on this topic so don't take this as truth.




Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (9/1/17)

Raindance said:


> For interests sake I compared 26650 bats to 18650 as well. I think the larger volume impacts on heat dispersion and that may be a limiting factor in improving performance linear to volume growth. I'm no pro on this topic so don't take this as truth.
> 
> View attachment 81131
> 
> ...


Very cool, thanks @Raindance I think your calcs are relevant. It's pure volume vs capacity. It shows that on a per mm^3 basis the 18650 is way ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (9/1/17)

The_Ice said:


> Very cool, thanks @Raindance I think your calcs are relevant. It's pure volume vs capacity. It shows that on a per mm^3 basis the 18650 is way ahead.



Hard to compare true capacity though because one could theoretically get a 6000mAh 26650 but at a max of possibly only 10Amps constant draw so its tricky to do a direct comparison in that sense.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (9/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Hard to compare true capacity though because one could theoretically get a 6000mAh 26650 but at a max of possibly only 10Amps constant draw so its tricky to do a direct comparison in that sense.
> 
> Regards


Exactly, but 2*18650, say LG chokkies, are the same total mah at 20A so the comparison is made for those in the know


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/17)

16A, ain't safe, the temperatures that thing was getting to, ain't safe neither.


----------



## XTAR (10/1/17)

More information about 20700 and 21700 here: 
http://www.xtar.cc/news_detail/newsId=135.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

